# western L.I. Sound



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Fished the sound Friday nite 4pm-9:30pm
looking for stripers only managed one short.
It was my first trip on my 14ft tin boat
big water little boat.The water is still to warm
for a good bass bite.
Some of my bud's and I are looking to go to
Long Beach,NJ. for some surf striper action
I'd hate to go to soon and get skunked. When
does that bite tend to begin? Any info is very
welcome,bait, location, ect...


----------

